# Holiday 2012 Trends and Bargains



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Jenny Donelan, Society For Information Display's managing editor, just published her follow-up interview with me in this month's Information Display magazine. The article is titled "Holiday 2012 Trends and Bargains".

Good reading,

-Robert


----------



## DJ Mike Fury (Sep 4, 2011)

Interesting article... Some of my family members and I seen craziness over these "mature" tv technologies at places like Walmart and Target this holiday season... I always believed you get what you pay for.. I never heard of some of the brands they were selling...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Good article Robert! :T


----------

